# Facebook, MySpace, AIM



## kayrae (Aug 12, 2008)

myspace.com/krestarae
http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=11702875
AIM = minimalizt

Add me. Just mention "dimensions." Haha ha. Now everyone share!


----------



## Shosh (Aug 12, 2008)

Gday,

I will add ya. What is your full MySpace link?

Shoshie


----------



## alison.victoria (Aug 12, 2008)

LOL, I am too much of a Myspace whore not to do this.  But for sure send me a message FIRST saying you're from here so I add you. Hehe.

http://www.myspace.com/girliegirlalie

YIM = alison.victoria


----------



## kayrae (Aug 12, 2008)

http://www.myspace.com/krestarae

I saw the the earlier thread about newbies feeling "out of place" here. And the solution really has to be that we introduce ourselves to each other. I'm from the yay area and would love to meet BBWs who live near me. We can exchange fashion tips, because I'm terrible at accessorizing and I need help! :doh:



Susannah said:


> Gday,
> 
> I will add ya. What is your full MySpace link?
> 
> Shoshie


----------



## Wagimawr (Aug 12, 2008)

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=59701548
http://www.myspace.com/beatlejwol
Messengers? _it's just a look to the left_!


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 12, 2008)

http://www.myspace.com/valentinegirl1966


----------



## Kareda (Aug 12, 2008)

alison.victoria said:


> LOL, I am too much of a Myspace whore not to do this.  But for sure send me a message FIRST saying you're from here so I add you. Hehe.



ditto!

www.myspace.com/karenda

Myspace IM- Karenda 

And the rare time Im on Yahoo- taybrismommy (shocked its not Karenda? I had that too but my privacy was invaded on that one- aren't I just creative? :bow


----------



## Jon Blaze (Aug 12, 2008)

myspace.com/drunkentempest

AIM- drunkentempest

See a pattern? 'Ya got the Zui Quan and the wind.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Aug 12, 2008)

I don't add anyone to my FB or Myspace unless we talk on AIM first. 

AIM? - whitewhiteliesx


----------



## sprint45_45 (Aug 12, 2008)

http://www.new.facebook.com/profile.php?a=2309869772
my friends messed with my facebook, so i just add everyone

AIM-spencedawg52


----------



## kayrae (Aug 13, 2008)

your link doesn't work!



sprint45_45 said:


> http://www.new.facebook.com/profile.php?a=2309869772
> my friends messed with my facebook, so i just add everyone
> 
> AIM-spencedawg52


----------



## sprint45_45 (Aug 13, 2008)

kayrae said:


> your link doesn't work!




I just added you, the link works on my computer. don't know why it isn't working.

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=24416017

hopefully this one works, other one was to my profile on new facebook, so maybe that is the problem.


----------



## leighcy (Aug 13, 2008)

I'm another one who's feeling left out here (and I've been here longer than a lot of people), so feel free to add me, you guys. I love meeting new friends. 

http://www.myspace.com/leighcy/

AIM - LeiCyndi
Yahoo - eyelinerismanly

Hope to talk to some of you soon.


----------



## CrazyGuy13 (Aug 13, 2008)

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1461330079

AIM = cms nutcase
(made the screen name like...8 years ago lol)


----------



## CrazyGuy13 (Aug 13, 2008)

Oops, forgot my myspace...which I tend to neglect, but is there nonetheless...
http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendid=56644868


----------



## kayrae (Feb 13, 2009)

Bumping this thread, because I've gotten to know more of ya these past couple months. Let me stalk you on the interwebs, plz.


----------



## MattB (Feb 13, 2009)

I feel like I'm three years too late for myspace, but oh well...

http://www.myspace.com/mattbhc


----------



## george83 (Feb 13, 2009)

I love myspace the link is in my sig.


----------



## succubus_dxb (Feb 14, 2009)

MSN 
[email protected]

YAHOO 
[email protected]

(original, i know :doh: )


----------



## AnotherJessica (Feb 14, 2009)

Facebook= http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=43001558&ref=profile

Myspace= www.myspace.com/jodo0522

AIM= JessMBport


----------



## bmann0413 (Feb 14, 2009)

Hey you wanna know mine, just look at my sig. Although I am beginning to think about closing my MySpace page.


----------



## AnotherJessica (Feb 14, 2009)

bmann0413 said:


> Hey you wanna know mine, just look at my sig. Although I am beginning to think about closing my MySpace page.



I think about canceling myspace and facebook but I would miss seeing what my friends are up to that I don't talk to as often or that live far away.


----------



## Tanuki (Feb 14, 2009)

MSN - [email protected] - Add me, I always wanna chat!

MySpace - http://www.myspace.com/appleseed_t_bear (Brand New only a few days old, I need Friends!)

AIM - AppleseedTBear 

FaceBook - http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=547603578&ref=profile (I think...)

Please, Please feel free to add me if you wanna chat or whatever, just mentions Dimentions!


----------



## The Fez (Feb 14, 2009)

AIM - JeeblesOCrife


----------



## luscious_lulu (Feb 14, 2009)

My Yahoo account is pretty new, but here is the link.

http://www.myspace.com/_luscious_lulu_


----------



## kinkykitten (Feb 14, 2009)

Myspace is in my signature 

If anyone wants my Facebook they will have to PM me :bow:


----------



## cinnamitch (Feb 14, 2009)

Yahoo- cinnamitch
MSN - [email protected]
Myspace= cinnamitch
Facebook-http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=537373735&ref=profile

I am usually on yahoo or facebook more than anything because i tend to play games so if you see me , holler


----------



## Skaster (Feb 15, 2009)

<=== Yahoo

For myspace click my signature


----------



## Seth Warren (Feb 15, 2009)

Boo to those of you who don't accept add requests from bands!


----------



## Skaster (Feb 17, 2009)

Seth Warren said:


> Boo to those of you who don't accept add requests from bands!



Do you have a brass section?


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Feb 17, 2009)

I have a Facebook page but have no idea what the address is for it...I'll haveta check.

I had a MySpace page for maybe two weeks about 2-3 years ago, had no idea what the hell to do with it (a friend talked me into setting one up) and I took the thing down and haven't missed it.

I don't know what AIM is so I guess I don't have it ~shrugs~


Dennis


----------



## kayrae (Feb 17, 2009)

well, I've linked my Facebook page, so you add me


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Feb 17, 2009)

kayrae said:


> well, I've linked my Facebook page, so you add me



Consider it done!


Hugs

Dennis:happy:


----------



## sugarmoore (Feb 18, 2009)

myspace.com/sugarfatalsins


----------



## Mathias (Feb 18, 2009)

AIM- Zeroshadow19

I've had it for a long time mainly because it's the easiest way for old friends and family to keep in touch with me. Drop me a line whenever!


----------



## MamaLisa (Feb 18, 2009)

www.myspace.com/mama__lisa

[email protected] = yahoo


----------



## Tania (Feb 18, 2009)

My Facebook name is "Tatiana Golding." 

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1112302973

AIM and Yahoo!: strangeperky


----------



## Wild Zero (Feb 18, 2009)

My facebook is hiding in plain sight


----------



## Shosh (Feb 18, 2009)

I am on Facebook now also, if people want to add me. PM me and I will give you the link.

I will not accept creeps or stalkers though.:bow:


----------



## skizzles (Feb 18, 2009)

sugarmoore said:


> myspace.com/sugarfatalsins



Says it's invalid.


----------



## stan_der_man (Feb 18, 2009)

Susannah said:


> I am on Facebook now also, if people want to add me. PM me and I will give you the link.
> 
> I will not accept creeps or stalkers though.:bow:



Although she did accept the likes of me onto her friends list...


----------



## Skaster (Feb 18, 2009)

So, Stan, I see, you've turned your back on Myspace. How's the harmonica playing going?

edit: ooops - just saw your rep comment. I need to think this over a bit. One the one hand, many cool people are with facebook, on the other hand I'm worried about their data policy:

http://www.nytimes.com/2009/02/17/technology/internet/17facebook.html?_r=1


----------



## Cors (Feb 18, 2009)

PM for mine. (Facebook and Myspace)


----------



## stan_der_man (Feb 18, 2009)

Skaster said:


> So, Stan, I see, you've turned your back on Myspace. How's the harmonica playing going?
> 
> edit: ooops - just saw your rep comment. I need to think this over a bit. One the one hand, many cool people are with facebook, on the other hand I'm worried about their data policy:
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2009/02/17/technology/internet/17facebook.html?_r=1



Harmonica playing is going good, I haven't had much time to practice at the moment but I still enjoying playing on occasion when it doesn't drive my wife crazy. 

Very interesting article Skaster, and certainly things that people should consider before posting any information about themselves onto the internet. It really only really effects those who would like to jealousy covet their privacy IMO... With a little common sense having one's name, face and general location out on the internet isn't in itself extremely useful information for those who wish to cause harm. I don't publicly post my address, my daughters real name (seldom), my middle name (very seldom, in random conversation only...) I don't post phone numbers and I almost never "approve" those little app thingies that people like to send around to each other ("passing a beer", or "throwing beads" or signing up to someone's "calender") because it does prompt you that your information will be given out and that is where your information really gets spread (and where you have absolutely no idea where it goes...) The internet is like a global village, in a village everybody knows of you and something about you, there is nothing wrong with that per se. You can hide in your hut or you can go out into the public and "see and be seen", it's each person's choice. Albeit, the global village is a much bigger place with more bad people, but also much more potential for meeting interesting people and keeping in touch with your old friends. Benefit comes with risk, there is no way around it.


----------



## WildDiva (Feb 18, 2009)

www.myspace.com/verypinknwet
yahoo IM adrienne_69


----------



## g-squared (Mar 14, 2009)

myspace - myspace.com/georgietheonemanorgy

facebook - http://www.facebook.com/home.php#/profile.php?id=1438517714&ref=profile

aim - gmgmankind


----------



## goodthings (Mar 15, 2009)

i would love to have a dims facebook group, but am not sure how to make the link...i added some of the folks thats links worked, so hope it is ok.
Steph


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (Mar 15, 2009)

*My Facebook* http://www.facebook.com/s.php?k=100000080&id=1438517714&sid=edae6f080e1e9e6b13eff3903c405e18#/profile.php?id=639036814&ref=profile


----------



## Weeze (Mar 16, 2009)

myspace.com/sweetlemons23


----------



## MamaLisa (Mar 16, 2009)

how do u post a facebook page or link???

if ur not a friend u cant see the page so how can u add me or me add u???


----------



## exile in thighville (Mar 16, 2009)

http://www.myspace.com/kissoutthejams

aim: kissoutthejams


----------



## protuberance (Mar 16, 2009)

If you're at all interested, I can pm yous guys my shit.


----------



## kayrae (Mar 16, 2009)

PM it to me


----------



## Gspoon (Mar 16, 2009)

www.myspace.com/lordspoony

Thats me!


----------



## Tanuki (Mar 16, 2009)

MamaLisa said:


> how do u post a facebook page or link???
> 
> if ur not a friend u cant see the page so how can u add me or me add u???



I wanna know this too!

I have tried to link people to my profile but they always say it doesn't work ><


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Mar 23, 2009)

MamaLisa said:


> how do u post a facebook page or link???
> 
> if ur not a friend u cant see the page so how can u add me or me add u???


i think you have to be logged in to facebook in order to see someone's profile.
i'm on facebook! you can look for me by name (Charlie B.) or by email (PM me for email addy )

or you can find me on the space: myspace.com/disconnectedsmile

yahoo ID: _disconnectedsmile85_ (i have yahoo on my mobile phone, so don't be afraid to hit me up anytime )


----------



## MasterShake (Mar 23, 2009)

No myspace, but anyone wanting to friend me on facebook can PM me!


----------



## CAMellie (Mar 23, 2009)

PM me for my MySpace or Facebook link(s)


----------



## Shosh (Mar 24, 2009)

CAMellie said:


> PM me for my MySpace or Facebook link(s)



Yay! Me and Mellie are mates on Facebook now. My life is now complete.:bow:


----------



## 1300 Class (Mar 24, 2009)

facebook - http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1055517569&ref=profile


----------



## Shosh (Mar 24, 2009)

I met my mother again after 21 years through Facebook.

I did not really know what to say to her, so I sent her some of those application pics.

I was like " I have not seen you for 21 years, but hey have a balloon animal and some virtual ghetto snacks.

Bizarre.


----------



## CAMellie (Mar 24, 2009)

Susannah said:


> Yay! Me and Mellie are mates on Facebook now. My life is now complete.:bow:



*smooches and hugs*


----------



## Slamaga (Mar 24, 2009)

Myspace : http://www.myspace.com/carlcgnmb
AIM : CarlakaSlamaga
Hotmail : [email protected]


----------



## Slamaga (Mar 26, 2009)

I wonder if someone else will join us in our share of facebook and myspace?


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Mar 27, 2009)

MySpace: http://www.myspace.com/selena528

If you add me, say you're from here


----------



## Jade38h (Apr 1, 2009)

I was finally convinced to make a myspace page. So feel free to add me! 
myspace.com/jade38h
And to keep track of my daily actions and events join me on twitter!
http://twitter.com/DreamNetJade


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Apr 28, 2009)

disconnectedsmile said:


> yahoo ID: _disconnectedsmile85_


"nobody likes you, everyone left you
"they're all out without you...having fun."


----------



## Scorsese86 (May 1, 2009)

Of those things mentioned there, I only use Facebook, and honestly, that is the only thing that has been interessting for me of those. I am an avid user, and I am not going into a "I-love-Facebook"-rant here.

Anyway, those who know me or whatever, just send me a PM, and I'll add you. I have the whooping number of four dims-people on my Facebook... so.


----------



## luscious_lulu (May 2, 2009)

ok, I mostly use my FB account. Feel free to add me as a friend. I've modified the search settings so people can find me. Pat Llewellyn

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?ref=logo


----------



## bmann0413 (May 2, 2009)

Well, if you want to add me on Facebook, new rules. PM me for the link. MySpace... don't really get on it too much but it's still in the sig.


----------



## Trudy (Jul 19, 2009)

Hello If you'd like add my MYSPACE also

www.myspace.com/southernbbwlust

Thanks


----------



## Mathias (Jul 19, 2009)

Here's my facebook. :bow:


----------



## Just_Jen (Jul 19, 2009)

heyaar, im using facebook alot more than anything else. Feel free to add though please let me know you're from here ^_^ http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=540727731&ref=profile#/profile.php?id=546955213&ref=profile


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 19, 2009)

I'm on Facebook too. I've already added many of you to my friends list. If I haven't added you, it is because I haven't been able to connect your facebook name to your Dimensions name. If you'd like me to add you to my growing list of Dimensions people, just PM me with you facebook name.


----------



## Ruffie (Jul 19, 2009)

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?ref=home#/profile.php?id=531052577&ref=profile

Here is mine in case anyone interested.
Ruth


----------



## PunkPeach (Jul 20, 2009)

myspace- http://www.myspace.com/fuzzyabout

yahoo- fuzzyaboutit

aim- dylansdoll


----------



## Noir (Jul 20, 2009)

AIM- Duoace

Yahoo- Duoace2000

Facebook- http://www.facebook.com/home.php#/profile.php?id=144000516&ref=name


----------



## Isa (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm on facebook. If anyone would like another friend there drop me a PM for the link.


----------



## superodalisque (Jul 21, 2009)

thar she blows http://www.myspace.com/superodalisque


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jul 21, 2009)

*Facebook:* http://www.facebook.com/Raivenne?ref=profile#/Raivenne?ref=profile


----------



## Suze (Jul 22, 2009)

I've just added a relatively large amount of dims people om my FB. I feel sliiiightly geekish now.
(I haven't even met any of you. erm )

You _should_ add me, though. I'm super awesome. Promise


----------



## Tanuki (Jul 22, 2009)

I know I have already posted my details but I wanted to do it again, because I'm a whore... nah not really, I'd just love to chit chat with dims members!

Appleseed-Bear (at) Hotmail (dot) com 

http://www.myspace.com/appleseed_t_bear

PM me for other things like Facebook and stuffs~


----------



## pdesil071189 (Jul 22, 2009)

http://www.myspace.com/pdesil

Add me


----------



## 1300 Class (Jul 22, 2009)

http://www.facebook.com/jack.hanvey

Don't know if I posted in this thread or not. Anyway, give us a hollar.


----------



## midnightrogue (Aug 27, 2009)

only been at work for 5mins and already skiving on facebook - must be a new record. anyone from england on here? im bored ,come have a natter........


http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=671265006&ref=name


----------



## Tania (Aug 27, 2009)

My new Facebook id is "strangegirl." Mention Dims when you add me.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Aug 27, 2009)

Tania said:


> My new Facebook id is "strangegirl." Mention Dims when you add me.



*Also when mentioning Dims, include your Dims name if (like many of us) it does not happen to be some easily recognizable form of your real name. This is especially true for those of you with new accounts or accounts without identifying pictures. Just because you say you're from Dims and eighteen other people have friended you does not automatically equate anyone else you friend from here will when they don't know exactly who you are. 

Also note that some people take their friends list seriously and are NOT going to automatically add you, simply just because you are from Dimensions. Even if they know who you are.*


----------



## msbard90 (Aug 27, 2009)

www.myspace.com/msbard

yeah, it would be helpful if you let me know you are from dims


----------



## knottedsouls (Sep 8, 2009)

I have a facebook, feel free to add me but let me know where you 'found me', especially if you play any playfish games( restaurant city, pet society or Country story-Im a horrible horrible addict of playfish games at this point) 

Dims people are the only exception I am making to my 'only adding people who I know in real life to my facebook'...as I didnt follow that rule on my mysapce and tis totally out of control....I may just striaght out delete the thing eventually...

www.facebook.com/knottedsouls 

I also tweet from time to time, feel free to follow if you like...
http://twitter.com/knottedsouls


----------



## MatthewB (Sep 8, 2009)

*MySpace:* http://www.myspace.com/mpblanchette

*Facebook:* http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1744050049


----------



## northwestbbw (Sep 8, 2009)

myspace- http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendid=24786435

Facebook- http://www.facebook.com/home.php#/delanie.mendivel?ref=profile

msn- [email protected]

Let me know that you're from Dims


----------



## dynomite_gurl (Sep 9, 2009)

Facebook : http://www.facebook.com/home.php#/profile.php?id=1585200125&ref=name

Let me know your from DIMs


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Sep 11, 2009)

My chat handles are to the left. PM me for my Facebook link; I try not to give that one out too freely. Myspace is also on my profile, but I am phasing it out. I feel that Myspace is to social networking now as embedded MIDI and blink tags were to web pages in the 90s - Annoying and too blingy.


----------



## Christov (Sep 12, 2010)

Necrobump.

Because I can't fit it into my signature.


----------



## Proner (Sep 12, 2010)

Follow the necrobump 

Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=753104757


----------



## ButlerGirl09 (Sep 12, 2010)

Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/madison.hurd

AIM: maddawg221


----------



## lalatx (Sep 12, 2010)

Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/people/Morgan-Faye-Emily/513896082

Add me if you are so inclined.


----------



## UnknownSpirit01 (Sep 12, 2010)

AIM: gunknown0
YAHOO!: ghostunknown0

Be more then free to chat with me whenever I'm online!


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 12, 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/mrpeachy

YIM: mrpeachycat


Refer to Dimensions when requesting.


----------



## UnknownSpirit01 (Nov 23, 2010)

Facebook: Marcus Ghosten


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Nov 23, 2010)

facebook: http://www.facebook.com/richjunkerman

aim: sic6sic6sic6666

yahoo: lilbigginz03


----------



## graphicsgal (Nov 23, 2010)

Yahoo: [email protected]


----------



## Micara (Nov 24, 2010)

Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/Micara

Add me, add me, add me!


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 24, 2010)

Micara said:


> Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/Micara
> 
> Add me, add me, add me!



I already have you


----------



## rellis10 (Nov 24, 2010)

It's on my profile, but i'll throw it up here anyway...

AIM: rickellis10
MSN: re[email protected]

Feel free to contact me, lord knows i'm too timid and shy to contact anyone first hehe :happy:


----------



## Tanuki (Nov 28, 2010)

Teehee~

Hotmail: [email protected]

Yahoo: tanukikimberly

Talk to me :3


----------



## Noir (Dec 1, 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=144000516

Yahoo- Duoace2000

G-mail- [email protected]

Talk to me. Im always down to talk with people about anything.


----------



## 1300 Class (Dec 2, 2010)

Ohhhh, add me! Thats like the best picture I have, and that was after a night of heavy drinking in Sydney...


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Dec 3, 2010)

I'm Laura Golightly on Facebook. Don't add me if you can't stand weekly random cat videos and please let me know who you are on Dims if your IDs don't match.


----------



## bmann0413 (Dec 3, 2010)

Okay, my Facebook, if anyone wants to add me:

http://www.facebook.com/bmann0413


----------



## luscious_lulu (Dec 4, 2010)

Add me, but let me know where I know you from! 

http://www.facebook.com/Lulu.0


----------



## Deven (Jan 7, 2011)

I'd like people to add me, so facebook is: Facebook!

My AIM is: Devendoom
My MSN is: [email protected]


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 7, 2011)

Australian Lord said:


> Ohhhh, add me! Thats like the best picture I have, and that was after a night of heavy drinking in Sydney...


I didn't know you were YOU! LOL


----------



## penguin (Jan 7, 2011)

I haven't been using chat programs much lately, mostly because I come and go from the computer a lot. But here are two you can find me at:

AIM: oookikiblue
MSN: [email protected]

While I'm still new here and don't know you guys well yet, I do post a lot on facebook, and you can find me here. Just mention you're from Dims


----------



## 1300 Class (Jan 7, 2011)

> I didn't know you were YOU! LOL


Sometimes I don't know either!...


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Jan 8, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/selena528


----------



## Alicia33 (Jan 18, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/#!/timandalicia

I play alot of games on facebook, probably too many


----------



## Munchausen (Jan 18, 2011)

Okie-doke guys, I think this is one of the best ideas everybody's had. I whole-heartedly support it.
Now if only I can post a link, or two.

Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/#!/profile.php?id=100000183420222
Hope that's the right one.
All forms email: [email protected](whatever email provider you can think of).com
I have accounts with gmail, hotmail, yahoo, and verizon i think. 

Thanks everybody. I'll be tryin to add people as well.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 18, 2011)

You can find mine on my profile here (my FB homepage) but please note that you're from Dimensions. Thanks.


----------



## TwilightStarr (Jan 19, 2011)

AIM - biabiatiffa

I love new people!


----------



## JonesT (Jan 19, 2011)

Yahoo Messenger - [email protected]

Myspace - http://www.myspace.com/jonest_20

I love to chat and meet new people


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 19, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/#!/spiritangel


if you send a friend request please please please say your from dimms or I am likely to reject it if I dont know your pic and say I dont know you.

hugs looking forward to chatting to lots of new peoples

my msn and yahoo are in my profile  same thing though please say your from dimms


----------



## sco17 (Aug 27, 2011)

My FB link is below in my sig. Feel free to add me if you'd like. Just please send a little message saying that you're from Dimensions.


----------



## MissAshley (Aug 27, 2011)

Facebook

aim: ashleyb0384 (also yahoo)


----------



## Heyyou (Aug 28, 2011)

Yahoo Messenger: joephoenix82

Hit me up, i will love to make new friends and talk to cool people. 

Thanks!


----------



## Jah (Aug 29, 2011)

Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1581527188
Just tell me you are from dims.


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Aug 30, 2011)

I put my Facebook link as my homepage. Or just click here.


----------



## NewfieGal (Aug 30, 2011)

I use Face book a lot I like looking at pics and I use the apps, I use it to upload pics for my family and friends to see 

my face book is www.facebook.com/home.php#!/profile.php?id=771760003 
if you wanna add just let me know that you are from Dims cause i don't add people I don't recognize


----------



## BLK360 (Aug 30, 2011)

All of mine are linked under my little pic to the left but as for my facebook, suppose I'll link that.

http://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/Sweetcheekin


----------



## Heyyou (Aug 30, 2011)

Micara said:


> Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/Micara
> 
> Add me, add me, add me!



Im semi-protective of my Facebook but i sent an add request to you, so im posting it here so you dont think its spam or something! I did put "From Dims" in the "add details" on it, too.


----------



## SerenityValkyrie (Sep 23, 2011)

Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/people/Michaele-Delos-Reyes-Figueroa/828224516


----------



## *Goofy*Girl* (Sep 26, 2011)

http://www.Facebook.com/GoofyGirl74


----------



## Rathkhan (Oct 1, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/jclafont

MSN: [email protected]
Yahoo: dsoterios
Home Address: 50...hey wait a sec. Too much.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Oct 2, 2011)

all of mine are also linked to the left, but no one seems to ever hit me up. 'S'okay. 

But I'm there.


----------



## big_lad27 (Oct 2, 2011)

Not on fb anymore but just started using my msn messenger again - 

[email protected]


----------



## Shan34 (Oct 3, 2011)

Mah facebook  But just like everyone else is saying, let me know you from Dims or I won't add ya!

https://www.facebook.com/#!/profile.php?id=1276301889


----------



## NewfieGal (Oct 3, 2011)

Yes its important to leave a little note to say you are from DIMS cause with so many facebook changes and hackers you kinda need to know who people are before you add them... thanks for the add by the way Spirit


----------



## penguin (Oct 4, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> all of mine are also linked to the left, but no one seems to ever hit me up. 'S'okay.
> 
> But I'm there.



Lies! Lies, I tell ya.


----------



## Deven (Jul 26, 2012)

So, I looked up this thread because I have a few dimmers that message me on facebook/aim/msn

Due to a falling out with an old friend, I had to change my messenger names.

[email protected] (MSN)
daviannamorgan (yahoo)

I will be changing my AIM name as well to the same thing as the other two (daviannamorgan.) I just screwed up the registration and can't register until later tonight.

I also changed my facebook: https://www.facebook.com/kellbellshelton


----------



## genevathistime (Aug 1, 2012)

My Facebook...http://www.facebook.com/#!/hollywoodxbound


*Yahoo: genevathistime*


*My Tumblr...if you Tumble. lol...http://genevaisspicy.tumblr.com/*


----------



## asdfghjk (Nov 24, 2016)

kayrae said:


> myspace.com/krestarae
> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=11702875
> AIM = minimalizt
> 
> Add me. Just mention "dimensions." Haha ha. Now everyone share!



This is a great idea!

I wish Dimensions had its own Facebook page or Facebook group.


----------

